# Color fading after first wash.



## kimkim1123 (May 30, 2015)

Any ideas what would cause this fading after one wash? These are heat transfers. Washed inside out, cold water, didn't even make it to the dryer.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157653263826410/


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

Try reposting the img url seems broken, if you have issues using heat transfers, a good solution may be make sure youre doing the right temperature, i personally after heat press for 30 scs, strech the shirt a little bit while still hot and heat press for 10 scs more thath help to hold in the garment

make sure you use a good brand i recomend the 3G Jet Opaque


----------



## kimkim1123 (May 30, 2015)

Let's try a link to a single image and see if you can view it.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/DgeuF6


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

what should the temperature be for 3g opaque?


----------

